# Spieletest - Nehrim: Die geniale Total Conversion von Oblivion im PC Games-Test



## SebastianSrb (17. Juli 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,764412


----------



## Gamalucker (17. Juli 2010)

Finde es gut, dass hier auch bemerkenswerte Mod Projekte erwähnt werden.
hmm, müsste ich wohl mal wieder Oblivion rauskramen.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (17. Juli 2010)

Gefällt mir auch, passiert nur meiner Meinung nach viel zu selten.
Ab und zu werden ja Mods erwähnt, wie Black Mesa... aber das hier ist so ziemlich der erste (einer der ersten?) Tests einer Mod, richtig?
Wäre klasse, wenn sowas öfter kommen würde.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Juli 2010)

Finde ich super, dass ihr zu Nehrim einen eigenen Test geschrieben hat. Das Spiel (ich nenne es mal nicht Mod) hat es wirklich verdient. Mal abgesehen von der nicht mehr ganz aktuellen Grafikengine (ich gebe zu: Ich mochte die Oblivion Engine nie besonders) muss sich Nehrim definitiv nicht hinter diversen Vollpreis-Spielen verstecken ... eher umgekehrt.


----------



## gothicmaster3 (17. Juli 2010)

Ihr sagt, dass das spiel nicht so gut mit anderen mods läuft. Ich hab jetzt den Patch 1.2.0416 drauf. Das sollte ja kein Problem sein. aber ist es sinnvoll auch den The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion - Inoffizieller Patch v3.2.0 zu instllieren oder würde sich das nicht vertragen?


----------



## Verganon (17. Juli 2010)

dieser inofficial Patch ändert dinge im Hauptspiel von Oblivion. Das heißt es hätte keine Auswirkungen auf Nehrim, könnte sogar Probleme verursachen. Der letzte Patch von Bethsoft ist pflicht, dann Nehrim installieren. Alles andere macht SureAI die Patchen ihr Baby selbst


----------



## MP16 (17. Juli 2010)

Ich finds gut das ihr mal ein "mod" mal getestet habt. wie wärs, wenn ihr auch mal The Nameless Mod für deus Ex testen würdet?


----------



## KayTeEm (17. Juli 2010)

Wieso wird eigentlich neuerdings in den x aktuellsten News nur noch das Datum, nicht mehr die Uhrzeit angezeigt?


----------



## Amanra (17. Juli 2010)

Finde es prima und angemessen, dass ihr Nehrim einen Test angedeihen laßt. Nehrim ist kostenlos und hat m.E. doch in jeder Hinsicht Qualitäten einens Vollpreis-Spiels und zwar sogar eines sehr guten, wie sie heute kaum noch erscheinen! 
Allein schon die liebevoll ausgestaltete, vielfältige Umgebung ließ mir beim Entdecken fast die Freudentränen in die Augen schießen. Und man kann viel entdecken, während man der episch angelegte Hauptstory folgt und nebenbei die Gegend erkundet. 
Auch ansonsten habe ich alles als ungemein professionell, durchdacht und als nahezu bugfrei erlebt.   
Besonders schön ist natürlich auch , dass der  Installationsprozess nicht die Daten des  - oft mühevoll aufgemoddeten Oblivion - überschreibt, sondern sich selbsttätig so installiert, dass beides nebeneinander läuft. Meine vielen Oblivion-Mods haben mir übrigens keine erkennbaren Probleme mit Nehrim beschert. 
ich habe mich wunderbar mit Nehrim unterhalten - liebevoll gemacht und mit toller Atmosphäre! 
Hätte nie gemerkt, das das kein Vollpreispiel ist und mich stattdessen gefreut, dass endlich mal wieder ein intensives Rollenspiel unter all dem modernen kastrierten Casual-Camer-Mist erschienen ist.


----------



## chris110488 (17. Juli 2010)

Sind die Monster in der Mod immer noch zufallsgeneriert? Wenn ja, brauche ich sie ja gar nicht erst herunterladen...


----------



## Theojin (17. Juli 2010)

<<< ist in 15 Sekunden am Spieleschrank und sucht Oblivion raus! Das hier klingt echt zu gut, um es sich entgehen zu lassen.


----------



## jairidian (17. Juli 2010)

Sehr guter Test und auch eine gerechte Bewertung. Habe Nehrim in etwas über 120 Std. durchgespielt und bin begeistert. Von dem was SureAI mit Nehrim geleistet hat, können sich einige Entwickler ne Scheibe abschneiden. Ich bin sicher, SureAI wird Nehrim auch weiterhin entwickeln und zusätzliche Inhalte bringen.


----------



## starhorst (17. Juli 2010)

Schön das zu Oblivion immer noch berichtet wird. Ein schönes Spiel und Basis für noch so viele andere gute Modifikationen.


----------



## DestinysHand (17. Juli 2010)

Oha sieht aus als würde Bethesda bald Zuwachs erhalten^^


----------



## Monstermic (17. Juli 2010)

Leute zieht euch diese Mod!

Alle Fehler die Oblivion hatte, sind hier nich mehr drin. 

- KEIN mitleveln der Gegner. Sondern unterschiedlich schwere Gebiete.
- KEINE computergenerierte landschaft sonder ne handgemachte Welt mit superabwechslungsreichen Dungeons und richtig vielen tollen items.
- Gute und lange hauptquest.
- skillen mit lehrern wie in Gothic
- gute sprecher und tolle musik.

Is nebem Dragon Age das beste RPG der letzten jahre für mich.


----------



## theworldeatswithyou (17. Juli 2010)

Nehrim ist leider mit den besten und wichtigsten Oblivion Mods nicht kompatibel.
Nehrim beseitigt nur einen Bruchteil aller Fehler, dafür kann man den Patch, der wirklich ALLE Bugs und Fehler beseitigt nicht mehr benutzen.
Die Story klingt toll, aber ich will nich alle meine 99 Mods deinstallieren und dann wieder mit hässlichem Interface, Texturen, langweiligem Wetter und all dem Mist spielen.
Ich wünschte die Autoren hätten sich damit zufrieden gegeben eine große Questmod zu machen, so wie die Autoren von Blood&Mud.


----------



## dubstorm (18. Juli 2010)

@theworldeatsw

habe so ca. 70 mods am laufen, inoffizielle Bugfixes und weiß der Geier was noch alles und Nehrim läuft einwandfrei bei mir. Die meißten Texturen sind erneuert worden, das Interface ist ein Komplett anderes und an der Wetterschraube wurde auch gedreht. Nehrim wird außerdem in ein ganz anderes Verzeichnis installiert. Von den alten Bugs ist mir keiner begegnet, eine klasse Mod.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Juli 2010)

Best MOD ever   

Hab jetzt die Hauptquest durch (nach ca. 55h) und hab noch immer erst ca, die Hälfte des Kontinents erforscht. Sooo viel zu entdecken! Und alles so schön!

Besonders bemerkenswert finde ich das mich Nehrim so gefesselt hat obwohl ich Oblivion zwar gekauft (die 10€ Version) hab - aber nach 3 Srunden wieder weggelegt hab weils mir zu langweilig war.
Bin ja eigentlich ein Shooter-Spieler.

Also - an ALLE die Oblivion haben - Ihr müßt Nehrim spielen.


----------



## BlackP88 (18. Juli 2010)

Das ist echt ne absolute Megamod. Endlich mal wieder ein schönes RPG genießen. Schon der Anfang, die Anspannung und Angst die man in der Höhle miterlebt ist absolut super. Das ist nicht nur eine gute Mod, sondern ein wirklich wunderschönes Gebäude, gebau auf dem Fundament eines Oblivions


----------



## Raubhamster (18. Juli 2010)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Best MOD ever
> 
> Hab jetzt die Hauptquest durch (nach ca. 55h) und hab noch immer erst ca, die Hälfte des Kontinents erforscht. Sooo viel zu entdecken! Und alles so schön!
> 
> ...



Habe ebenfalls die  10€ Version gekauft und auch nur etwa 4 Stunden gespielt weil es mir zu langweilig war. Ebenfalls Shooter-Spieler. 

Vermutlich ist es die Art wie man in das Spiel hineingeführt wird. Final Fantasy 7 hat einen auch sozusagen ins 
Kalte Wasser geschmissen, und ist das einzige RPG/Adventure das ich bisher durchgespielt habe. 

Werde es mir auch angucken!


----------



## BayAreaBanger (18. Juli 2010)

Funktioniert die Mod auch mit der GotY-Edition die vor kurzem bei Steam im Angebot war?


----------



## Turalyon (18. Juli 2010)

dubstorm schrieb:


> @theworldeatsw
> 
> habe so ca. 70 mods am laufen, inoffizielle Bugfixes und weiß der Geier was noch alles und Nehrim läuft einwandfrei bei mir. Die meißten Texturen sind erneuert worden, das Interface ist ein Komplett anderes und an der Wetterschraube wurde auch gedreht. Nehrim wird außerdem in ein ganz anderes Verzeichnis installiert. Von den alten Bugs ist mir keiner begegnet, eine klasse Mod.


Wie machst du das -.-

Ich hab ROO 4 am laufen und das Spiel mach nen CTD, sobald ich eine Stadt oder Höhle betreten oder verlassen will


----------



## theworldeatswithyou (18. Juli 2010)

Turalyon schrieb:


> dubstorm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @theworldeatsw
> ...


   Das Problem ist, das meine Mods Overhauls sind, und das gesamte Spiel verändern, und nicht nur ein paar Waffen irgendwo inner Kiste hinzufügen.
Deswegen sind FCOM, ROO, Oblivion XP und so nicht kompatibel.
Aber sobald Nehrim etwas mehr erweitert wird spiel ich es sowieso.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Juli 2010)

Raubhamster schrieb:


> Eol_Ruin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Best MOD ever
> ...


Unbedingt  

Wenn man die ersten Minuten hinter sich hat und das erste mal Tageslicht sieht - Unglaublich.
So atmosphärisch sieht nicht mal Crysis aus.

PS: Unbedingt den Unschärfe-Effekt *ein*schalten und alle Details auf Anschlag - auch wenns dann mit extrem wenig FPS läuft (manchmal 10-15 FPS).
Stört aber bei Rollenspielen nicht so.


----------



## golani79 (18. Juli 2010)

*Oblivion ausm Regal rauskram*


----------



## roobsi (18. Juli 2010)

Schön, dass es einen Test für Nehrim gibt - die TC hat es verdient!!
Übrigens - wenn man einen potenten PC hat, kann man ja mit den Grafikreplacern (zB Qarls Texture pack 3) immer noch die Grafik aufmotzen. 
Ladet euch auch gleich den aktuellsten Patch auf der Nehrim-Seite runter.
Die Patches fügen weiteren Inhalt hinzu und stopfen Bugs.

Gruß
roobsi

PS: Geht auch mit Steam, soweit ich weiß


----------



## slacura (18. Juli 2010)

Best MOD ever!!!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2010)

Vlr. hol ich mir Oblivion sogar wieder - hatte es damals nach 2 mal durchspielen verkauft


----------



## JohnCarpenter (18. Juli 2010)

Wenn mal die endlosen Textwüsten etwas eingekürzt, aber dafür komplett eingesprochen werden würden, das wäre Genial. Außerdem konnte ich mich nie mit dem Dialog-Interface mit den vielen standardisierten Fragen anfreunden, moderne RPG's zeigen, dass das besser geht. Selbst bei den ganz alten Bioware-Titeln war das nicht so billig - eben mehr "kontextsensitiv".  Aber wenn es eine TOTAL Conversion ist, wurde da was verbessert?


----------



## CoDii84 (19. Juli 2010)

@JohnCarpenter
Oblivion selbst ist schon komplett "eingesprochen".
Nehrim setzt da sogar noch eins drauf mit ihren Sprechern, die alle auch recht professionell wirken.


----------



## Flo66R6 (19. Juli 2010)

Saublöd, dass ich mein Oblivion nicht mehr finden kann. Ich weis einfach nicht, wo ich die DVD gelassen habe. Vielleicht sollte ich es mir einfach noch einmal neu bestellen. Ich habe mir das Spiel damals nach über 200 Stunden Spielzeit durch eine nicht funktionierende Mod selbst zerbröselt. Ob ich mit dem Zeitfresser noch einmal neu beginnen sollte?

Die Mod hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr gut an. Ich frage mich nur immer wieder wie solche Projekte finanziert werden, wenn da sogar professionelle Sprecher zum Einsatz kommen.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Monstermic (19. Juli 2010)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Die Mod hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr gut an. Ich frage mich nur immer wieder wie solche Projekte finanziert werden, wenn da sogar professionelle Sprecher zum Einsatz kommen.
> Grüße,
> Flo


 Das hab ich mich auch gefragt. es sind allerdings nicht komplett professionelle sprecher. einige wenige klingen doch recht amateurhaft. aber nie so, dass es stört.

Entweder das ganze basiert extrem auf vitamin B (papa gehört das synchronsprecherstudio oder so   ) oder sie mussten ordentlich Geld dafür latzen.


Nach ca 50 stunden spielzeit hab ich ne Schwäche entdeckt: Abseits der mainquest haben die leute fast nichts zu sagen. auch nich in den großen städten. nebenquests sind eher rar gesäht, wies scheint. aber da es genug originelle dungeons gibt, brauch ich nich unbedingt jedes mal ne story dazu


----------



## onkelotto (19. Juli 2010)

Ich habe Nehrim durchgezockt - und hatte eine Riesenfreude dabei .
Jeder/e RPG Fan sollte hier zuschnappen .


----------



## etepetete (19. Juli 2010)

chris110488 schrieb:


> Sind die Monster in der Mod immer noch zufallsgeneriert? Wenn ja, brauche ich sie ja gar nicht erst herunterladen...


Da ist gar nichts zufallsgeneriert. Jeder Dungeon ist komplett selbst gebastelt, und hat noch individuelle items und set gegenstände drin.

Hab nochmal extra von vorne alle Dungeons abgeklappert um endlich das letzte Teil for mein Novizen Set zu finden, den rest hab ich schon, nur diese verdammte Robe find ich nicht. 

Aber sonst, die Athmosphäre ist geil, sachen wie die Windgeräusche im Wald passen perfekt, da hat sich wer wirklich mühe gegeben.

Die Dörfer in denen ich bisher war sind Harmonisch, und der Esell auf dem mein Magier Novize daherreitet erinnert mich an "Der Name der Rose". ^_^
Für Mods oder Total Conversions ist das der neue Standard.


----------



## dubstorm (19. Juli 2010)

@Turalyon

hab RAFIM7 und ohne ende anderen kram an Mods, von Replacern mal ganz abgesehen, bei mir läufts wunderbar.
Die Mods kommen mit Nehrim doch auch gar nicht in Kontakt weil 2 verschiedene Verzeichnisse und die .bsa's bzw. esm's werden ja nochmal extra ins Nehrim verzeichnis Kopiert. Machst da wohl irgendwas falsch...


----------



## Turalyon (20. Juli 2010)

dubstorm schrieb:


> @Turalyon
> 
> hab RAFIM7 und ohne ende anderen kram an Mods, von Replacern mal ganz abgesehen, bei mir läufts wunderbar.
> Die Mods kommen mit Nehrim doch auch gar nicht in Kontakt weil 2 verschiedene Verzeichnisse und die .bsa's bzw. esm's werden ja nochmal extra ins Nehrim verzeichnis Kopiert. Machst da wohl irgendwas falsch...


Ich red ja von Oblivion generell und nicht von Nehrim. 

Mal so gesagt, ich hab Obvlivion + Shivering Isles installiert, dazu die offiziellen Erweiterungen Knights of the Nine, Burg Rabenstolz, Horse Armor Pack und Vile Lair.

Und dann ROO 4 drüber und von dem noch nicht mal alles. Und hab mich auch genau an die Beschreibung gehalten, was ich überschreiben muss etc.

Am Anfang lief ja noch alles, nun bin ich bis ungefähr Kvatch gekommen und ab da konnte ich keinen Standort mehr wechseln, weil das Spiel nen CTD machte, sobald das Laden vorbei war.


----------



## etepetete (20. Juli 2010)

dann liegts aber nicht an Nehrim.. Wenn du Oblivion und nicht Nehrim spielst und eben Nehrim in der Modliste einfach deaktivierst hat das doch keinen Einfluss mehr aufs Spiel.

Schieb mal die schuld nicht gleich auf das Spiel wenn du da irgendwas nicht hinbekommst.


----------



## Turalyon (20. Juli 2010)

Ich spiel Nehrim nicht, gar nicht installiert -.-

Ich schieb die Schuld doch auf's Spiel...


----------



## fobbolino (21. Juli 2010)

Habe gestern Abend mal die Miene gespielt. Bin sehr begeistert. Man merkt dem Spiel nicht wirklich an, dass es sich nicht um ein Vollpreisprodukt handelt. Die Miene is sehr einfallsreich gestaltet. Zwar ist sie recht lang und dunkel fuer einen Einstiegslevel aber das verstaerkt nur den klaustrophobischen Eindruck und die Wirkung, speziell am Schluss, wenn man dann schon Baumwurzeln und Tageslicht durch die Decke scheinen sehen kann und sich richtig freut es endlich geschafft zu haben, dass ist super gemacht. Auch die kleinen Aufgaben mit speziellen Gegenstaenden (zB einen Lift mit einem Zahnrad reparoeren, etx) sind eine schoene Abwechslung, ich hoffe sie haben mehr und etwas anspruchsvollere Raetsel spaeter eingebaut.
Das ganze fuehlt sich fast ein bisschen wie Gothic (1 und 2) an. Und das kann ja gar nicht schlecht sein.
Bin gespannt wies weitergeht, groses Lob an das Team, und ganz viel Respekt!


----------



## Chemenu (21. Juli 2010)

Als ich gestern Abend gelesen habe dass sogar Schandmaul ein Lied beigesteuert hat musste ich die Mod einfach runterladen.   
Jetz muss ich nur mal wieder Oblivion installieren und hoffen dass das Wetter schlecht wird.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Juli 2010)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Als ich gestern Abend gelesen habe dass sogar Schandmaul ein Lied beigesteuert hat musste ich die Mod einfach runterladen.
> Jetz muss ich nur mal wieder Oblivion installieren und hoffen dass das Wetter schlecht wird.


Der Song von Schandmaul ist echt   .
Und auch die Performance / Animationen beim Konzert sind super.
Einfach ins Theater in Erotin gehen und staunen.


----------



## crusader-2 (22. Juli 2010)

Das Spiel ist wirklich unfassbar gut gemacht. Jede Quest überrascht aufs neue und macht es dem Spieler auch nicht zu leicht


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Juli 2010)

crusader-2 schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist wirklich unfassbar gut gemacht. Jede Quest überrascht aufs neue und macht es dem Spieler auch *nicht zu leicht*


Das ist der *einzige *Kritikpunkt von mir.   

Wenn man wirklich von Anfang an auf Entdeckungsreise geht und jeden Dungeon/Höhle/etc.. besucht dann finde ich die Mainquest seeeeehr leicht.

Ich habe mich auf Bogenschießen spezialisiert und meinen Bogen mit z.B einem Feuerrubin verzaubert (6Pt Schaden für 3 Sekunden). 
Wenn man dann auch noch schleicht und unentdeckt bleibt - also den mehrfachen Schaden austeilt - dann sind die meisten Gegner schon beim ersten Schuß hinüber. Und das schon mit Silberpfeilen.
Wenn man bessere Pfeile verwendet (Aeterna-Pfeile oder noch bessere) dann kippt fast jeder Gegner beim ersten Schuß aus den Latschen.

Wenn man dann auch noch ein halbwegs gutes (verzaubertes) Schwert hat sind auch Nahkämpfe kein Problem.


----------



## dani07 (22. Juli 2010)

Also, ich hab mir anno dazumals Oblivion mal gekauft (www.amazon.de/Elder-Scrolls-IV-Oblivion-Jahres/dp/B000VAEI8O/ref=sr_1_2), allerdings hatt es mich einfach nicht fesseln können, ich bin nur bis nach Kvatch (?) gekommen. 
Nun meine Fragen:

1.) Spielt es sich wie Oblivion? Ist es vergleichbar mit einem anderen Rollenspiel (z. B. Gothic 1)?

2.) Muss ich nur das Hauptspiel installieren, oder irgendwelche Addons?

3.) Welchen Patch muss ich aufspielen?

4.) Sind die Anforderungen höher wie die vom Hauptspiel? (Bin mit meinem Schoßdeckel bald für eine Weile fernab vom Stand-PC, daher die Frage)

Viele Fragen, vielleicht bekomme ich auf die ein oder andere eine Antwort.

mfg dani07


----------



## crusader-2 (22. Juli 2010)

dani07 schrieb:


> Also, ich hab mir anno dazumals Oblivion mal gekauft (www.amazon.de/Elder-Scrolls-IV-Oblivion-Jahres/dp/B000VAEI8O/ref=sr_1_2), allerdings hatt es mich einfach nicht fesseln können, ich bin nur bis nach Kvatch (?) gekommen.
> Nun meine Fragen:
> 
> 1.) Spielt es sich wie Oblivion? Ist es vergleichbar mit einem anderen Rollenspiel (z. B. Gothic 1)?
> ...


   Hi  Natürlich will ich dir darauf eine Antwort geben 

1. Es Spielt sich nicht ganz wie Oblivion. Also die Steuerung ist die gleiche, wenn du das meinst. Es hat von den Quests her mehr mit Befreiungen zu tun. Grafisch erinnert es aber doch sehr an Gothic, da in den Wäldern usw immer nette Details zu finden sind.

2. Du musst nur das Hauptspiel Oblivion installieren. Dazu den aktuellen Patch 1.2.0416 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/download_info/PC-CDROM/Download/46076.html
Addons brauchst du keine. Bzw. wenn du Addons installiert hast ist es egal.
Wenn du Nehrim installiert hast, lege die Oblvion DVD ein. Dann erscheint dein Louncher. Dort klickst du auf Spieleoptionen und nimmst die Haken einfach überall raus (auch Oblivion) und schaust, dass die Haken bei Nehrim drinnen sind. Dann wird auch Nehrim richtig gestartet.

3. Zuerst für Oblivion den aktuellen Patch installieren. Dann installierst du Nehrim. Zum Schluss installierst du auch noch für Nehrim den aktuellen Patch http://www.sureai.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=76&t=2024

4. Die Anforderungen sind die gleichen wie vom Hauptspiel Oblivion. Ist ja die gleiche Engine  Nur die Städte sind belebter als in Oblivion, deshalb ruckelt sogar mein PC in Städten leicht.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. Juli 2010)

crusader-2 schrieb:


> 4. Die Anforderungen sind die gleichen wie vom Hauptspiel Oblivion. Ist ja die gleiche Engine    Nur die Städte sind belebter als in Oblivion, deshalb ruckelt sogar mein PC in Städten leicht.


Das stimmt aber nicht ganz - durch die viel aufwendigeren Details & Vegetation hat Nehrim SEHR hohe Anforderungen.
Selbst bei meinem System läuft es manchmal mit nur 20FPS.
Und wenn man Richtung Erothin über die lange Brücke läuft sinds auch mal nur 12-15 FPS.


----------



## roobsi (24. Juli 2010)

Es stimmt schon, das System sollte wirklich potent sein.
Allerdings liegt das halt auch an der mittlerweile veralteten Version der GameBryo Engine, die eben bei Oblivion genutzt wurde.
Da kann SureAI selbst leider kaum was tun.   
Hab übrigens noch ein paar Bilder von Nehrim + Oblivion Graphics Extender (Godrays Shader) + optionalem DoF. Vielleicht mag die sich ja jemand angucken^^ http://www.abload.de/gallery.p...


----------



## mcmoze (24. Juli 2010)

Rockt mit Oge und Diversen  anderen Mods nur zu Empfehlen!!


http://www.youtube.com/user/mcmoze


----------



## crusader-2 (28. November 2010)

Hier könnt ihr übrigens für Nehrim stimmen: http://www.moddb.com/mods/nehrim-at-fates-edge


----------



## PatrickZaunrieth (30. Juli 2011)

Oblivion war das Spiel, mit de ich die meisten Stunden meines Lebens verbracht habe und das will was heissen, denn ich zzocke WoW ^^ ;D


----------



## gamerfan94 (14. November 2012)

kann mir vileicht jamand sagen wie viel rüstungs sets es in nehrim gibt


----------

